# thinkpad a20m w/ etherjet nic

## elijahchancey

When I boot I get these error messages:

*Starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[1904]: watching 2 sockets  [ok]

*Bringing eth0 up..

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

cardmgr[1905]: starting, version is 3.1.33

cardmgr[1905]: socket1: IBM 10/100 EtherJet CardBus

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRADDR: No Such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

*Setting default gateway

SIOCADDRT: No such device

* Failed to bring eth0 up

cardmgr[1905]: executing: 'modprobe cb_enabler'

cardmgr[1905]: executing: 'modprobe tulip_cb'

cardmgr[1905]: executing: './network start eth0'

* ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

*  "netmount" was not started

cardmgr[1905]: + stty: standard input: Invalid argument

* Starting syslog-ng...

cardmgr[1905[: start cmd exited with status 1

To fix I type:

killall cardmgr

cardmgr -f

(cardmgr responds:   cardmgr[2072]: watching 2 sockets)

Then the NIC works. Anyone know of a permanent solution?

----------

## delta407

Put "killall cardmgr; sleep 1; cardmgr -f" into your /etc/conf.d/local.start. It's a kludge, but it ought to work.

----------

## gaplo

CARDMGR_OPTS="-f"

Ensure the above line is in file /etc/conf.d/pcmcia

I also encounter this problem with my Thinkpad T20 before.   :Shocked: 

----------

## elijahchancey

Subject says all!

----------

